# Nach ! Open Beta, Welche Klasse?



## orton14 (22. April 2012)

Hiho,
Die Open-Beta läuft nun schon 2 Tage und ich denke jeder, der sie antesten wollte, hat das bereits getan. Mich würde dabei interessieren, ob sich eure Entscheidung zwecks der Klassenwahl dabei geändert hat oder ob ihr immernoch auf eueren Favoriten setzt. 
Ich beispielsweise, war mir sicher, dass ich einen Hexendoktor zu release zocken werde. Nach Anspielen jeder Klasse sieht das nun aber wieder anders aus. Während ich den Witchdoc eher als langweilig empfand, fand ich großen Gefallen am Monk und werde diesen dann auch zu Release dann spielen. 
Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt !


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

hab alle durch bis king und mindestens bis lvl 10. ganz klar zauberer. coolesten taltente, ressource udn abwechselung


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. April 2012)

Zauberer weil der sowas kann^^ http://youtu.be/PTJh7jvrsUU


----------



## Shamiden (22. April 2012)

bin mir noch nicht sicher schwanke ziwschen zauberer, barbar und mönch


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2012)

Barbar, Klassiker


----------



## Novane (22. April 2012)

ich schwanke zwischen mönch und hexendoktor,

ich denke der hexendoktor wird eine seltene klasse sein, da anfangs bisschen merkwürig spielt.
Aber bisher muss ich sagen, ich finde alle Klasse extrem geil. Nur merkt man wieder einen "Nachteil" von Diablo. Du hast entweder Glück
oder Pech mit der Map^^


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hab alle durch bis king und mindestens bis lvl 10. ganz klar zauberer. coolesten taltente, ressource udn abwechselung


^ this und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, die Klassen sind zT stark inbalanced. Allerdings kann das gut an den niedrigen Levels liegen. Meine Wahl fällt klar auf den Mönch, da er mir persönlich am meisten Spass macht. Hier mal meine Kommentare zu den fünf Klassen:

Barbar:
Wie soll ich sagen...er sieht bescheuert aus, hat bescheuerte Talente und spielt sich absolut bescheuert. Ich war von keiner Klasse enttäuscht, ausser vom Barbaren. Den werd ich lange, lange Zeit sicher nicht spielen. Ich schätz mal, dass er sich auf höheren Stufen besser spielt, aber in der Beta war er ein Graus. Am schlimmsten ist ja wohl seine weibliche Form...da waren ja die Zwerginnen von WoW hübscher o_O

Dämonenjäger:
Der Dämonenjäger kommt in der Beta ein Bisschen zu kurz, finde ich. Die paar Talentchen, die man antesten kann, lassen nicht sonderlich viel auf das Spielverhalten schliessen. Ich fand den Dämonjäger beim Spielen ok, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Hexenmeister:
Als ich mit dem Hexenmeister anfing, dachte ich "oh nein der spielt sich ja absolut grauenhaft". Aber sobald man endlich mal ein Bisschen offensivere Talente hat, geht er ab wie Schumi zu seinen Glanzzeiten. Der Hexenmeister macht mir am zweitmeisten Spass  Schade ist nur, dass ich die Spinnenfalle nie casten kann, weil das Spiel dann bei mir etwa 3 Sekunden lang einfriert. Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Mönch:
Was soll ich sagen? Ich hatte das Spiel zuerst mit der Zauberin durchgespielt und hatte daher keine allzu grossen Erwartungen an den Mönch, da das Spiel mit der Zauberin doch relativ lange relativ harzig war. Aber keine 10 Sekunden nachdem ich mit dem Mönch spielen konnte, hatte ich mich schon in die Klasse verliebt. Vor allem das hinteleportieren zum Gegner ist wohl die mit Abstand genialste Attacke, die ich je in nem Hack'n'Slay erlebt habe! Fantastisch!

Zauberer:
Der Zauberer hat Potenzial, nur leider sieht man davon in der Beta nicht sonderlich viel. Mit der anfänglichen Ausrüstung hatte ich oft derbe Probleme gegen Elitegegner oder grössere Monstergruppen. Da halfs dann schwer, als ich endlich den Begleiter (Templer) hatte. Aber sobald man ne handvoll halbwegs vernünftiger Items hat, wird der Zauberer lustig. Leider sieht man in der Beta nur ein paar Talentchen, aber ich schliesse daraus auf ne tolle Zukunft für den Zauberer


----------



## Flunserl (28. April 2012)

Mir fehlt die Option "Alle".
Welche Reihenfolge weiss ich noch nicht, aber Zauberin ist ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2012)

alle sowieso. aber ich tendiere zuerst zum oldschool barb


----------



## orton14 (30. April 2012)

ist ja doch relativ ausgeglichen... Freut mich


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Das die Meinung vom Hexenmeister so gut ist wundert mich...

Ich dachte anfangs auch "grauenhaft", dass wurde dann ein wenig besser als die ersten recht stylischen Fähigkeiten kamen, wie die Hände die aus dem Boden kommen um die Gegner zu slowen, die Hunde, die Spinnen...
Aber dieses beim kämpfen zugucken ist einfach nichts für mich...

Ich nehme mal an das man nicht nur auf das beschwören setzt und im weiteren Verlauf auch zunehmend Fähigkeiten bekommt, die man aktiv gegen Gegner einsetzen kann... Zumindestens hoffe ich das... ^^

Und nein, ich hatte keinen Freeze, beim Einsatz der Spinnen...

Was hast du denn für ein System, bzw was für ne Graka? Also ich hab erst ein wenig aufgerüstet, aber aktuell noch mit meiner alten Grafikkarte gespielt. Die werde ich vor Release noch austauschen...
Aber das is nur ne 8600 GT mit 256MB und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2012)

Du hast einfach die falschen Fähigkeiten benutzt ego  Dieser Fledermaus-Strahl (dieser Zauberstrahl, den man da rausspuckt) ist ne extrem offensive Fähigkeit, mit dem man quasi in den Nahkampf muss und der ist extrem spassig 

Auswendig weiss ich grad nicht, was ich für ne GraKa hab, aber im Beta-Profil vom Battle.Net-Account steht "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series". Ob die noch aktuell ist, weiss ich nicht, hoffs aber ehrlich gesagt schon...so lange ist das nun auch nicht her, dass ich die damals gekauft hab... glaub ich zumindest


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Den hab ich natürlich auch mal benutzt, aber mehr als lustig aussehen tut der für mich auch nich ^^

Vor allem konnte man irgendwie schlecht seine Reichweite einschätzen meiner Meinung nach. Obwohl ich die Health-Balken bei den Gegnern eingeschaltet hatte war mir nich wirklich klar wie weit er denn genau geht...
Jedenfalls nicht so weit wie man optisch meinen mag glaube ich...


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Du musst den mit der entsprechenden Rune benutzen, erst dann ist er was wert


----------



## apfelmusmann (4. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe früher immer die Amazone gespielt. Man möge es mir verzeihen das ich die Beta leider nicht spielen konnte und mich bis jetzt nicht groß spoilern lassen wollte, aber welche Klasse kommt der Amazoe am nähesten? im sinne von fern dd. Allerdings bin ich bei WoW seit über 7 jahren Krieger... Ach das ist so schwer die Entscheidung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du musst den mit der entsprechenden Rune benutzen, erst dann ist er was wert



Lass mich raten:

Die Rune sorgt dafür das er "flächenmäßiger" wird sprich nicht nur nach vorne geht, sondern in 3 Richtungen sozusagen. So wie der eine Schlag beim Mönch


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Flächenmässiger ja, aber nicht 3 Richtungen, sondern so grossflächig kegelförmig, schwer zu beschreiben ^^

@apfelmusmann: Also wenns Dir ums Bogenschiessen geht, dann gibts für Dich nur den Dämonenjäger. Der ist der neue Fernkämpfer. Sowas wie die Amazone mit Wurfspeeren oder Nahkampfspeeren hab ich in der Beta nicht gesehn, aber das war halt auch nur die Beta.


----------



## Theopa (4. Mai 2012)

Alle getestet, beim Barbaren hängen geblieben. Wenn es den Necro noch geben würde wäre, müsste ich mich nicht entscheiden (<3 Necro), der Hexendoktor sagt mir vom Stil her aber gar nicht zu. Die umfallenden Zombiestapel wirken nicht böse oder dunkel, sondern unfreiwillig komisch...

Der Dämonenjäger wäre meine zweite Wahl, im Moment gefällt mir aber Disziplin noch nicht wirklich. Zudem kam mir der Schaden in der Beta dauerhaft zu gering vor. Wieso sollte ich wie der letzte Hampelmann durch die Gegend sprinten, hüpfen und rollen wenn ich mich auch einfach in die erste Reihe stellen und damit gleichen Schaden bei gleicher Überlebensfähigkeit machen kann?

Nun ja, man wird sehen was Hölle und Inferno bringt, dennoch werde ich mich wohl warscheinlich klassisch mit der Axt durch die Horden schnetzeln


----------



## orton14 (7. Mai 2012)

So ein Necro wäre auf jedenfall top... Denke mal, dass der Witchdoc mit seinen Zombiehunden und Pipapo, dem am ehesten ähneln wird.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

also nachdem ich zusätzlich zur beta dieses video zu den tier sets gesehn hab, werd ich defintiv primär barb und hexendoktor zocken *sabber*


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also nachdem ich zusätzlich zur beta dieses video zu den tier sets gesehn hab, werd ich defintiv primär barb und hexendoktor zocken *sabber*


Dann hoff ich für Dich, dass Du schnell an die Rüstung des Hexendoktors rankommst, denn am Anfang, als er noch fast nackt rumläuft, sieht er aus wie ein alter Greis mit Parkinson... *zitter* *schüttel*


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

ach, fand ihn in der beta ab level 11 und den schulterstücken doch recht genial. dazu diese voodoo puppe in der schildhand..stylisch ^^


----------



## Bibl88k (13. Mai 2012)

Zauberer, was anderes kommt garnicht in die Tüte


----------

